# A very cute christmas baa



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is so cute. Click on link below


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

That made me smile

Thank you!


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

*Happy Holidays from the Goats!*

http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/carol.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Way too cute Pam! My sister just woke up to me playing and was like "awe so cute!" Lol!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

This is my all time favorite Christmas video!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> This is my all time favorite Christmas video!


AWWW!!! That's adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to bring good cheer. :snow::snowlaugh::snowcool::snowhat:

If anyone else wants to post a link to cute Christmas video's, can do so. 

We love seeing them.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sorry Pam. I didn't mean to hijack.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoatCrazy said:


> I'm sorry Pam. I didn't mean to hijack.


No problem at all, glad to see them, feel free to post. :snowbounce:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are all adorable!!  love them all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are aren't they. :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That was adorable!! Thanks for sharing! Had to post that on FB. Too cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome Kylee, Facebook will respond well to it.


----------

